# Who's getting the best snow in Colorado?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What do you mean by best? Quality, quantity, whatcha want. The southern mountains are getting hit the hardest right now...


----------



## tannerduncan (Dec 5, 2007)

All the above...the most, the best....by southern you mean?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Resorts in the San Juans/Elk mountains/Sawatch ranges.

Wolf Creek, Crested Butte, Monarch, Silverton...


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm getting rain and its killing everything.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

My buddy said there was chest deep powder @ vail last week after the storm. I'm going up to silverthorne tonight and hitting up a-basin tomorrow, i think they are going to get a few inches tonight


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i need to hit up monarch i have 3 free passes there


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh Monarch Pass absolutely kills it! One of my favorite backcountry spots in the state.









































Mmmmm Monarch...


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

Purgatory has had 8' in 8 days, Wolf Creek nearly doubles that. I think Monarch and Crested Butte aren't far behink.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Hm, Wolf Creek has about a 140" base right now.... I've also got 42 days in thus far and in the past two weeks 5 of them have been in 10" or more powder. My buddy who grew up in Virginia said the east coast was a big ice rink? You guys must be getting it good.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Just wondering, our snow even in low numbers has been for the most part great. The mention of the East Coast being hell from a buddy who rode there solid for 9 years and loving even the worst days here had me wondering.... People that move here to Colorado from the East Coast make it sound like it's not even worth it to own a snowboard lol, so I am an unedumacated fool, as I've never been out there.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

its still fun on the east coast and you can get good days but its isnt comparable with Colorado resorts. size,quality of snow in CO>> 
I always had good time in northeast though


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

All I can say is that people from the East fly out to Colorado for their snowboard vacations. Why? Because the snow is better, the terrain is better, and you got real mountains.

People from Colorado don't fly out to the east coast. Why? Because the snow sucks and there are no mountains...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> All I can say is that people from the East fly out to Colorado for their snowboard vacations. Why? Because the snow is better, the terrain is better, and you got real mountains.
> 
> People from Colorado don't fly out to the east coast. Why? Because the snow sucks and there are no mountains...


Well you didn't ruin any of my winter vacation plans lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm a beginning boarder but I've only been to Winter Park, Vail, and Beaver Creek


----------

